# [WIP] New Wallpaper



## iMav (Dec 15, 2007)

SP1 RC out vista set to rise again ...

My avatar being turned into a wallpaper ...

howz it guys ... want some help 

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/7573/vistarise2copyuc7.th.jpg

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/4762/vistarisecopyly1.th.jpg

actually the problem is that im not getting an orb like the 1 i have in my avatar 

what say u?


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

is that a problem ?
I guess Vista logos are popular


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

wrong section. After over 3000 posts you are still not familiar as to where things must be posted.
I guess all M$ fanboys are like that, that way they can match with their OS


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

yeah, the orb just doesn't have 'that' look.

the first orb is aweful, the second can still pass...but try finding the type in ur avatar


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 24, 2007)

nice wallpaper iMav...

@ MetalheadGautham (what a username)

Please wear ur glasses properly... he has 4444 posts at the moment.

And afaik.. its not a wrong section.. This thread deserves to be in review section. 

This section can be used to let others to review ur stuff.


----------



## napster007 (Dec 24, 2007)

some lusture on the orb will do the trick


----------



## blueshift (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks nice.


			
				iMav said:
			
		

> actually the problem is that im not getting an orb like the 1 i have in my avatar


 I didn't get what u want? Your avatar is small. You want a glow on the orb?


----------



## iMav (Dec 26, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Looks nice.
> Your avatar is small. You want a glow on the orb?


 yes i want tht glow kinda effect also the orb is flat

and ya the section is rite


----------



## iMav (Dec 26, 2007)

na tht wont do the trick the orb in the avatar has colored strokes that shine or something its a particular effect that the avatar orb has ... here is a bigger version o the orb:

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/4360/vistalogoki2.png


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 26, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> .
> I guess all M$ fanboys are like that, that way they can match with their OS


No need to comment like that .
I guess u are crossing some limit.
he is old members and hold lots of reputation.
think before making any comment.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 26, 2007)

nice work iMav.keep 'em coming.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 26, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> here is a bigger version o the orb:
> *img165.imageshack.us/img165/4360/vistalogoki2.png


its dimensions are only 41 x 40 px. 

Anyways I guess this the image u want. I am not in Windows now...so will look into it later in PS.
But from the look it seems that the main Windows Vista logo(inside the circle) has been Radial blurred*www.istartedsomething.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/vistalogosound.jpg(zoom mode) many times and then played with layer opacities and blending modes. Try it.


----------



## iMav (Dec 26, 2007)

yes that image is the 1 that comes at the vista startup bt the size is too small of the original .... i will try the radial blur method tonite and will see how close i get  thanks for th help

@devil & ravi: thank u


----------



## blueshift (Dec 27, 2007)

iMav, I tried in Photoshop and came up with this.
*www.Photo-Host.org/view/496865logo.jpg

I radial blurred the inside logo many times(initially in draft...then final to good or excellent). Put the layer in Pin light mode. Also using Liquify tool, I made outer strokes on that duplicated logo layer..then followed the previous process of radial blur again.
For the glow I created white filled circle overlapping it. Then made fill opacity to 0%. Then applied Inner Shadow settings with blue color in Overlay mode. or you can also use Dodge tool.
I have uploaded PSD for your reference.


----------



## iMav (Dec 29, 2007)

hey blueshift thanks a lot pc was dead for the past 3 days started on its own today  will tinker with the psd this week ... thanks again for the help


----------

